# Commuting to Dubai from Abu Dhabi on a daily basis



## shettygan (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am seeking someone who travel daily to Dubai from Abu Dhabi except Friday. I have my own car and daily commuting to Dubai from past 6 months, it would be ideal if you have a car so that we can split all costs.

Please contact me if interested.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

shettygan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am seeking someone who travel daily to Dubai from Abu Dhabi except Friday. I have my own car and daily commuting to Dubai from past 6 months, it would be ideal if you have a car so that we can split all costs.
> 
> Please contact me if interested.


sharekni.ae might help you.


----------

